# Siamese Twins *new* pictures on pg 2



## Ruby Tuesday (Jan 3, 2004)

Here are a couple pictures of my lovely kitties.

This is Amsterdam









And this is Ruby









-Cobi


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

I can't see the pics!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

nor can I ...; (


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

They're beautiful! You can see them if you right click on the red X, then past that info into a new browser window. (I think WebShots doesn't allow linking.)

Cobi, if you upload them into the Cat Photos gallery here, you should be able to link them again.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those pictures look very professional, and the cats are adorable too :wink:


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jan 3, 2004)

*thanks*

Thank you. I took those pictures a few days ago with a digital camera. Oh the joys of digital. lol

Thanks again.

-Cobi


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

awww! they are so cute! are they siamese?tonkinese?


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jan 3, 2004)

Ruby is a seal point siamese and Amsterdam is an orange tortie siamese. They're so lovely. Ruby is 4 years old, I just got her about two months ago, she's lived in a cage her whole life because she was used for breeding, I guess one of her kittens had a hurnia, so the breeder fixed Ruby and she was free to a good home. She's so affectionate and just lovely. Amsterdam is about 3 or 4 months old and she's a little bit of a *******, but I love her, she's just curious. lol. They love to lay in sequence together.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

very cute kitties!


----------



## tio (Dec 18, 2003)

Ruby looks like a haughty lady and Amsterdam seems to be restless  Cute pics!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm glad Ruby is not used for breeding anymore, she belongs in a loved home, and she looks like she should be sleeping on red velvet hehe... they're both beautiful though! :wink:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Absolutely beautiful. Both of them.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jan 3, 2004)

*New piccies*

Here a some more recent pictures.


































-Cobi


----------



## Sleepy_Tigeress (Feb 2, 2004)

They are both gorgeous but Amsterdam is my fave. I really want a white kitty!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I love the Siamese breed -- but I have to say that I'm a total suck for flame points. You have yourself a real beauty.

Ruby looks like she's doing yoga in the first picture! haha


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

aww really adorable cats they are, really love your sig forjazz.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks. I have a thread in the cat art forum where I made them for other people too.


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

so beautiful!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are adorable!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Amsterdam has the same pattern on his face as Frosty does... who also has a striped tale ( like a skunk) of the same light brownish yellow color


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Jan 3, 2004)

Luxury cats, huh? haha.


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

*drools* applehead siamese!! My FAVORITE type of cat in the whole world!! Soooo pretty, can I steal Ruby? Please please please please?


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Those are great shots, what pretty kitties.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

They are gorgeous! So, do they always sleep on silky pillows?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> Ruby is 4 years old, I just got her about two months ago, she's lived in a cage her whole life because she was used for breeding, I guess one of her kittens had a hurnia, so the breeder fixed Ruby and she was free to a good home.


I am so surprised I missed this before -- sounds like a terrible breeder. Cages? Free to a good home???? A good breeder would never do either of those things. How sad -- I'm so glad you saved her.


----------

